# Philips GoGear ViBE 16 GB



## Knight2A4 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just was hunting down a MP3 Player. Was not about to find Sansa Clip Zip Or Nationite Nanite N2 ... What i did find was Philips GoGear ViBE 16 GB MP4 Player - Philips: Flipkart.com. Seems better Deal than sony b series 4 gb & almost the same price. with Flca & 16 gb support. Anyone there have any experience with Philips GoGear ViBE Player.
Sound Quality Reliability ....


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 10, 2013)

Watsup broDont know about philips,but using clip plus for 6 months and i love it.Its cheaper and has got good support over Rockbox forums.
Try grabmore:
Buy SanDisk SDMX22-004G-A57R Sansa Clip Zip 4 GB, Red with cheapest price at Grabmore.in - Online Shopping of Electronics in India. 
Buy Clip Plus 4GB MP3 Player Blue with cheapest price at Grabmore.in - Online Shopping of Electronics in India.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for your reply but Grabmore reviews are bad some ppl got there staff after a year n in broken conditions. Did you buy from Grabmore.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 12, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Thanks for your reply but Grabmore reviews are bad some ppl got there staff after a year n in broken conditions. Did you buy from Grabmore.



I bought it from amazon.com for 50$ inclusive of shipping and customs/tax and took 7 days to reach from U.S to India,great packaging and service.If you have credit you can buy it.
Amazon.com: SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 4 GB MP3 Player (Black): MP3 Players & Accessories
SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip 4 GB MP3 Player (Black):Amazon:MP3 Players & Accessories


----------



## Knight2A4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply..... Could you tell me the procedure. I mean which bank credit card did you use. Also was the credit card enuf or you had to go thought thrid party like pal pay ... or some other


----------



## $hadow (Oct 19, 2013)

I would say PayPal is more convenient and safe.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought it with amazon giftcard.you can also use credit card.any credit card will do.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 24, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Watsup broDont know about philips,but using clip plus for 6 months and i love it.Its cheaper and has got good support over Rockbox forums.
> Try grabmore:
> Buy SanDisk SDMX22-004G-A57R Sansa Clip Zip 4 GB, Red with cheapest price at Grabmore.in - Online Shopping of Electronics in India.
> Buy Clip Plus 4GB MP3 Player Blue with cheapest price at Grabmore.in - Online Shopping of Electronics in India.



Never heard about that site.
Is it reliable ?
Why not available at Amazon India ?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 24, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Never heard about that site.
> Is it reliable ?
> Why not available at Amazon India ?



ive seen 2-3 people on forums buying from grabmore.Dont know why,there is no site in India which sells sansa clip except grabmore.


----------

